# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  > [SOLVED] How do I show the Grand Total on a Pivot Chart?

## Scott_F

I am creating Pivot Tables in Excel and at the bottom of the pivot table, it
will show the total for each column. When I create a Pivot Chart, these
values are lost. I would like to show them somewhere on the pivot chart.

----------


## Debra Dalgleish

You can't include the Grand Total in a pivot chart. You could create a
normal chart, based on the pivot table, and include the totals in that.

On Jon Peltier's site, there are instructions for creating a normal
chart from pivot data:

http://www.peltiertech.com/Excel/Pivots/pivotcharts.htm



Scott_F wrote:
> I am creating Pivot Tables in Excel and at the bottom of the pivot table, it
> will show the total for each column. When I create a Pivot Chart, these
> values are lost. I would like to show them somewhere on the pivot chart.


--
Debra Dalgleish
Excel FAQ, Tips & Book List
http://www.contextures.com/tiptech.html

----------

